# Recetor de imagens de satélite.



## godzila (11 Jul 2014 às 10:45)

Já imaginarão poder receber imagens de satélite sem acesso á internet, apenas com uma pequena pen de ressecção de radio, uma antena simples e um computador, é perfeitamente possível receber as imagens diretamente dos satélites noaa 15, noaa18 e noaa 19, que perfaz um total de cerca de 6 imagens de satélite por dia, isto porque os satélites noaa emitem sinal em FM na frequência de 137mhz a 138 mhz, ao receber o sinal vem na forma de áudio que contem uma imagem codificada no formato apt (automatic picturs transmition) que é facilmente descodificado por inúmeros programas.
Neste vídeo vou explicar de forma simples todos os passos para receberem as vossas próprias imagens de satélite:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-II8nXGbof0"]Receber imagens de satÃ©lite via radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2014 às 12:04)

Bem, que cena brutal 

Não sabia que tal coisa era possível, muito bom, parabéns


----------



## godzila (11 Jul 2014 às 12:42)

Não só é possível como é muito acessível a todos os amantes da meteorologia.
Com apenas 30 a 40 euros podemos fazer este projeto.
Esta pen com o sdrsharp não serve só para captar as imagens dos noaa, com ela podemos ainda ouvir todas as comunicações radio que são propagadas desde os 20mgz até aos 1000mhz o que inclui policia, bombeiros, aviões comerciais, aeroportos e repetidores de radio amador.
Mas a finalidade principal é mesmo captar imagens de satélite, digo eu lol lol…


----------



## godzila (11 Jul 2014 às 16:20)

Mais uma imagem acabadinha de captar no satélite noaa18 na frequência 137.9142Mhz
Não ficou perfeita, mas é questão de aperfeiçoar a antena.


----------



## godzila (11 Jul 2014 às 19:44)

Depois de mais uns ajustes na antena, consegui mais uma imagem quase perfeita, transmitida pelo noaa 18 entre as 5:20 e as 5:32.
Aqui podem ver as várias leituras disponíveis do sinal emitido pelo satélite.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jul 2014 às 20:20)

que radio usas


----------



## godzila (11 Jul 2014 às 21:30)

Boa noite caro amigo, se assistir ao vídeo que eu coloquei no primeiro post vai perceber tudo o que é necessário saber e como fazer para ter os mesmos resultados que eu obtenho.


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Jul 2014 às 23:12)

Já tinha ouvido falar dessa possibilidade, mas o video ilustra muito melhor o processo.
Obrigado pelo trabalho de fazer o video e por partilhar.


----------



## ijv (12 Jul 2014 às 15:49)

Tenho uma pen usb com uma antena de TDT, essa pen serve?
Ja andei a ver se consigo ver a referencia da mesma mas nao estou a encontrar quando coneto ao computador aparece-me esta referencia STK7770P.


----------



## amando96 (12 Jul 2014 às 16:26)

Ainda não li nem pesquisei a fundo, mas parece-me ser um projecto engraçado para um Raspberry Pi!


----------



## CptRena (12 Jul 2014 às 17:12)

ijv disse:


> Tenho uma pen usb com uma antena de TDT, essa pen serve?
> Ja andei a ver se consigo ver a referencia da mesma mas nao estou a encontrar quando coneto ao computador aparece-me esta referencia STK7770P.



Penso que não. A TDT funciona em UHF enquanto que a recepção da tal APT é em VHF (≈137MHz), e o dispositivo USB deve vir bloqueado para apenas sintonizar a banda de TDT. Talvez após uns hacks até pode dar 


Canais UHF da TDT

# Continente – Canal 56 (750-758 MHz)
# Região Autónoma da Madeira – Canal 54 (734-742 MHz)
# Região Autónoma dos Açores – Canais 47 (678-686 MHz), 48 (686-694 MHz), 49 (694-702 MHz), 55 (742-750 MHz) ou 56 (750-758 MHz), consoante o emissor para o qual a antena exterior é direccionada.

Fonte  http://tdt.telecom.pt/como/Default.aspx?code=XzX6F5


----------



## Lightning (12 Jul 2014 às 18:06)

Godzila onde arranjaste a tua pen?


----------



## godzila (12 Jul 2014 às 18:16)

ijv disse:


> Tenho uma pen usb com uma antena de TDT, essa pen serve?
> Ja andei a ver se consigo ver a referencia da mesma mas nao estou a encontrar quando coneto ao computador aparece-me esta referencia STK7770P.



Não tenho certeza, mas quase, que a sua pen serve sim.
Mas não perde nada em tentar, instale o programa sdrsharp como eu indico no vídeo e verifique se é capaz de sintonizar as rádios normais como a tsf ou a comercial.
Se for capaz de tal feito está confirmado que também vai receber o sinal do satélite noaa.

Passo agora a indicar as frequências mais interessantes:
Rádios oficiais entre os 88 e os 108Mhz.
Comunicações aéreas( ouve-se os pilotos dos aviões comerciais) dos 130 aos 136Mhz
Dos 137 aos 138Mhz podemos captar os noaa 15; 18 e 19.
Radioamador (podem ouvir indivíduos a falar esporadicamente) entre os 144 e os 146 Mhz
E novamente entre os 437 e os 439Mhz.
Espero que se divirtam com esta informação.


----------



## godzila (12 Jul 2014 às 18:20)

Lightning disse:


> Godzila onde arranjaste a tua pen?



A minha pen foi comprada no coisas, existem inúmeros anúncios a penes destas por toda a internet.
E sim são vendidas como recetores de tdt.


----------



## godzila (12 Jul 2014 às 19:00)

Mais uma imagem acabadinha de chegar.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jul 2014 às 23:56)

Tenho uma destas http://www.coisas.com/Placa-TV-Digi...CTT,name,219924165,auction_id,auction_details
para tdt será que serve?


----------



## godzila (13 Jul 2014 às 00:23)

experimente instalar o sdrsharp, é muito rapido e fica a saber se dá ou não.


----------



## godzila (13 Jul 2014 às 00:46)

estive a ver e sim, as pens para tdt dão para este projeto. a minha tambem era para tdt, até tinha um pequeno telecomando e uma antena que eu nunca tirei da caixa lol. a antena tem de ser a que eu mostro no video e tem de ser colocada na rua. a que vem na pen não capta nadinha.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Jul 2014 às 11:48)

Não consigo aceder à drive do sdrsharp, ficheiro vazio


----------



## godzila (13 Jul 2014 às 12:13)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não consigo aceder à drive do sdrsharp, ficheiro vazio



Depois de instalar o sdrsharp abra a pasta (sdrsharp) nela encontra no final da lista um ficheiro de nome ( zadig)
Execute esse ficheiro que irá abrir uma janela para instalar os drivers.
Aí vá a options e escolha  list all devices, deve então surgir algo no campo inferior.
Deixe ficar o que foi automaticamente escolhido e prima instal driver.

mas tem de ter a pen conectada ao pc.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Jul 2014 às 12:53)

godzila disse:


> Depois de instalar o sdrsharp abra a pasta (sdrsharp) nela encontra no final da lista um ficheiro de nome ( zadig)
> Execute esse ficheiro que irá abrir uma janela para instalar os drivers.
> Aí vá a options e escolha  list all devices, deve então surgir algo no campo inferior.
> Deixe ficar o que foi automaticamente escolhido e prima instal driver.
> ...



Boas
Voltei a instalar e já deu...mas para a sintonia só não dá erro como pen SoftRock/Si570.
Não tem procura automatica?


----------



## ijv (13 Jul 2014 às 13:25)

Só uma dúvida , a minha pen foi comprada em canárias, logo deve ser só apenas para Espanha ou também funciona aqui?
Desde que a tenho nunca consegui ver nada , nem rádios nem tv. Até já coloquei uma antena externa e anuncia funcionou


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jul 2014 às 14:24)

a partida devia dar cá pois a codificação é igual para toda a Europa ocidental, se fosse de leste ou dos usa podia ter um firmware diferente


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Jul 2014 às 14:36)

De tudo instalado, não consegui qualquer ruido, pode ser da pen, falta de antena, má sintonia (manual)....
No entanto com isto tive que reinstalar a tdt, mas se der certo vale a pena a compra da pen e a bricolage da antena


----------



## godzila (13 Jul 2014 às 15:02)

Amigo o softuer da tdt não tem nada a ver com o sdrshar, pelo que pode continuar a trabalhar com a pen como recetor de tdt e como recetor de imagens de satélite.
Depois de instalar o sdrsharp e de instalar os drivers corretos abra o sdrsharp, do lado esquerdo vai  encontrar a opção source, ai deve escolher RTL-SDR/USB
Depois carregue em play e deve começar a ouvir ruido.
Agora é só ir sintonizando as frequências que pretender ouvir.


----------



## ijv (13 Jul 2014 às 16:06)

Eu coloquei uma antena na rua, aquelas que compramos na worten para tdt interior, marca one for all, nao consigo nada de nada quando selecciono a source RTL-SDR/USB, clico em play aparece uma mensagem "No compatible device found", mesmo ja tendo instalado os drivers. No softRock / Si570consigo ruidos mas o WXtoImage nao capta nada.


----------



## godzila (13 Jul 2014 às 17:53)

Boa tarde para todos os que estão com problemas em configurar o sdrsharp, eu descobriu qual era o problema.
Executem o ficheiro (Zadig) com a pen desconectada do pc.
 N (zadig) vão a options e ai vão a list all devices.
Agora cliquem na pequena seta preta junto a (edit) de forma a verem todos os dispositivos usb instalados no vosso computador .
Agora com que estão a ver a lista conectem a pen , e vão reparar que vai automaticamente surgir mais um item nessa lista, é esse que devem selecionar, pois ele corresponde exatamente á pen que querem emparelhar com o sdrsharp. Dentro em breve eu colocarei um vídeo a explicar todas as funcionalidades do sdrsharp.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2014 às 17:57)

A parte do WxToImage não captar nada poderá ser porque não tem a placa de som configurada para gravar o som que vem do próprio computador, ou seja gravar o próprio ruído. Nas opções de som do computador, nos dispositivos de gravação, botão direito na listagem, "Mostrar dispositivos desactivados" e tentar ver se há uma opção chamada Stereo Mix ou parecido. Se sim, botão direito, activar, e depois tentar configurar o WxToImage para capturar a partir daí enquanto o ruído está a dar.
Confesso que ainda não experimentei isto, mas assim que puder e encontrar a pen USB, experimentarei.


----------



## godzila (13 Jul 2014 às 18:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> A parte do WxToImage não captar nada poderá ser porque não tem a placa de som configurada para gravar o som que vem do próprio computador, ou seja gravar o próprio ruído. Nas opções de som do computador, nos dispositivos de gravação, botão direito na listagem, "Mostrar dispositivos desactivados" e tentar ver se há uma opção chamada Stereo Mix ou parecido. Se sim, botão direito, activar, e depois tentar configurar o WxToImage para capturar a partir daí enquanto o ruído está a dar.
> Confesso que ainda não experimentei isto, mas assim que puder e encontrar a pen USB, experimentarei.



Sim, é um pormenor importante que me passou ao lado no vídeo explicativo que fiz. Obrigado por ter referido este pormenor.
E quanto a não captar imagens:
Bem não é só ter o dispositivo a funcionar e pronto, é que os noaa são satélites de orbita polar, isto é não são geoestacionários como o meteosat. Desta forma eles pação a uma determinada hora e estão visíveis cerca de 10 minutos por cada passagem, é só durante esse período que recebemos a imagem de satélite que é exatamente o que eles estão a “ver “ naquele momento.
Os satélites operam nas seguintes frequências:
Noaa 15: 137.620.0Mhz
Noaa 18: 137.914.2Mhz
Noaa 19: 137.101.3Mhz


----------



## godzila (18 Jul 2014 às 15:53)

Acabadinhas de sair, deixo as ultimas imagens transmitidas pelo satélite noaa19.
Para quem quer experimentar a captar alguma imagem, fica a informação que hoje vão ainda passas os seguintes satélites.
Noaa 18 das 4:01 até ás 4:13
Noaa15 das 5:39 até ás 5:50
Noaa18 das 5:43 até ás 5:53
Noaa15 das 7:25 até ás 7:30


----------

